# Do bettas fight?



## halohelen (Apr 14, 2008)

Im wondering if bettas fight differnt coloured bettas. I have amulticoloured betta and my sister wants a new betta. She wants it to stay in my bettas tank. I can't seem to find a store with bettas that are females. And I think Sapphire wold likethe female company. He is all depressed. Even though I got him yesterday, he is sad. I want to get him a friend. Can i get female bettas at petland? I want help please someone :?:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

DO NOT keep 2 males together. the color doesnt make a difference but 2 males will fight.

males and females shouldnt be kept together unless they are breeding. and even when they are being bred it is best to have at least 2-3 females. this is so that the males wont harrass just 1 female and kill it. i wouldnt keep just 1 male and 1 female together for the females sake. if your betta wants company then get some community fish.

how big of a tank is your betta in? if your sister wants to keep her betta with yours then you can get a tank divider. (if you both have males then i would suggest getting a divider that is not see through.)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

No males can be kept together.

Females and males should not be kept together, unless you have done your homework and figured out the whole breeding thing. To breed, you need to "prep" the bettas for at least 4 weeks in different tanks, and then introduce them carefully. It is a whole important process.

Depressed...Sounds like that could be a lot, espically sicne you introduced him yesterday. What size tank is he in? Do you have a heater? He is also most likely shocked from the move and an unc-cycled tank.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yea all bettas fight regardless dont mix them


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

the only ones you can keep together would be 2 or more females.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 5, 2008)

crazy4fish said:


> DO NOT keep 2 males together. the color doesnt make a difference but 2 males will fight.
> 
> males and females shouldnt be kept together unless they are breeding. and even when they are being bred it is best to have at least 2-3 females. this is so that the males wont harrass just 1 female and kill it. i wouldnt keep just 1 male and 1 female together for the females sake. if your betta wants company then get some community fish.


i agree with you 2 males would be a bad move they will fight,
but i disagree with you on the keeping a male and a female together unless breeding this is not strickly true as i have currently got a male and a female betta living together happily in a 3ft community tank, and have had no dramas from either of them
sorry but that statement is not right


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

..and I have a male Betta in a community 40 Gallon with Tetras for over a year and....no drama.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

No to bettas can be kept together unless breeding..


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

nah bettas dont fight, they hit each other with beams, its really cool to watch, until one dies, they keep hitting each other with beams, the beams are the same color as the fish, so ur multicolored fish will have a cool beam i reccomend taking pics, nah im joking, yea they fight, take the advise everyone else gave, dont keep two together unless theyre mating, lol i just wanted to have some fun when i wrote this


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are only 2 ways to keep more than one betta in a tank. One way is that they are all females and they happen to get along, not all will. The other is to have dividers so that they can't get at each other. Any third method results in damage if not death eventually. Even a male and female cannot be kept together except if they are both conditioned for breeding and are actually breeding at the time. An hour after the breeding is over, the female is in trouble if she has not been removed from the tank. 
There is probably some finite size where it would be possible to keep more than one betta in the same tank since I know that each betta does not own his own stream or river in the wild. The trouble is getting a big enough tank into a normal home. I have a 6 foot long tank and I am sure its not big enough.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

JMeenen said:


> ..and I have a male Betta in a community 40 Gallon with Tetras for over a year and....no drama.



bettas will do fine with other community fish. well most others, unless they are nippy.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

when these people say go get some community fish, dont listen. I took that advice and bought some female guppies, ya well it turns out bettas and guppies dont mix, I find that out after I bought them. guppies are community fish right? my point is research a fish to find out if it is compatable before you go buy it. Some community fish are told to be compatable with bettas, so far the only one that has worked for me is a snail. if you think you fish is depressed than socalise with him, not kidding, just gently wave to him.


----------



## babywaydev (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 3 betta's and there all in the same tank and they dont do anything to each other,


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

!!! are they all Males? How big is your tank?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried keeping 3 bettas in the same tank. Worked great! For a couple weeks. Now the male is not even reconizable. Don't trust em... I learned the hard way. I totally new I shouldn't keep them together... but I tend to learn things the hard way. :?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah well guppies are 1 of those "nippy" comunity fish. they will compete with the betta because they both have flashy colorful tails.


----------



## babywaydev (Apr 30, 2008)

they are all males , and my tank is a 25 gallon ,they have there odd time they fallow one another but nothing too bad YET i have had them together for 3 months now


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

your lucky, i wanted to try that once i get a bigger tank, but im so scared too, congrats on it being pretty successfull so far.


----------

